# Thinking of selling the TF300



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone else tempted to sell and get a Nexus 7? I want to just so I can get Jellybean early. Might pay a visit to eBay tonight.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

not a chance. I love the 10" tablets. i used my wifes Nook color as a tablet before i picked up my HP touchpad and the experience just wasn't as good on the smaller screen. its just like my phone..i will never downgrade in screen size on my phone, or tablet.

also, whats with the UI on the Nexus 7? very Phone-esque. didn't like it one bit.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> also, whats with the UI on the Nexus 7? very Phone-esque. didn't like it one bit.


it was AOSP 4.1


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Nah. Specs aren't as good, screen is too small. Why would you downgrade just for android 4.1? If Asus doesn't update it first I'm sure the developers will.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Nah. Specs aren't as good, screen is too small. Why would you downgrade just for android 4.1? If Asus doesn't update it first I'm sure the developers will.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


Got tired of the tf300. And what specs arent as good. Other than the size and storage?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> it was AOSP 4.1


I realize that....wondering why it was using a phone UI instead of a tablet UI....but I think this was meant to be more of a nook tablet/kindle fire type of thing rather than a tablet. I still think other will be a desperate tablet UI just like we have today.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Got tired of the tf300. And what specs arent as good. Other than the size and storage?


I read somewhere it has 512mb of ram... but I could be wrong


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I read somewhere it has 512mb of ram... but I could be wrong


1gb


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> 1gb


Then maybe it's not a bad trade


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm thinking of picking up one and keeping both!


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

Well just to let you guys know as soon as source drops for 4.1 I will be compiling AOSP for the tf300t with the stuff to make the keyboard work. It will be a hold over until we get AOKP ported over to JB. So don't fret we will keep you guys going.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

termleech said:


> Well just to let you guys know as soon as source drops for 4.1 I will be compiling AOSP for the tf300t with the stuff to make the keyboard work. It will be a hold over until we get AOKP ported over to JB. So don't fret we will keep you guys going.


Thats what i like to hear 
been on JB for about 24 hours now and it is really nice. Very smooth, notifications are great, Google NOW is slick, voice search is awesome. really thinking strongly about unlocking the bootloader. i was going to hold off, but if JB fixes the lag issues we are having now, it would totally be worth it.


----------



## TerrorCandii (May 23, 2012)

Lag issues?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

TerrorCandii said:


> Lag issues?


i was getting (along with many others, even with the Prime) some serious browser lag. seems the companion core is to blame handling the simple tasks like downloading data and scrolling. basically any time i was downloading/installing something the tablet was completely useless for those 10 seconds or so...would completely lock up.
it has gotten better, but i still notice it.


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm hanging on to mine until Nexus 10 comes out... Then maybe I'll think about upgrading/swapping.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope with the source from the Nexus 7 with tegra 3 the problems with the tegra cpu`s are gone...


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Wingnut said:


> I hope with the source from the Nexus 7 with tegra 3 the problems with the tegra cpu`s are gone...


That is what i am hoping and expecting.
with Google building JB around the Tegra 3, it should smooth out any issues the 2 (ICS and T3) had


----------



## Tybaltus PRIME (Jun 7, 2012)

I cldnt do it... spec diffs BTW: no expandable memory ... I haven't seen mention of the tegra 3 version the nexus supports but the geforce GPU on this is to be considered. dock is awesome ...sound better, JB shouldn't be a factor if ur unlocked

got the nexus for my lady and its the sickness ..but personally it doesn't compare with all things in play

Oh ya battery life, rear camera, USB 2.0 ... definitely things to think on friend ..I think ud be downgrading... but I'm not knocking the 7 as standalone ..just in comparison.. I disclaim: if ur locked and plan on staying there ...well god help you..














but I could see chasing down JB ...its rather awesome on toro and the n7 of course

Hope this helps and either way I hope you profit from your decision







..which u may have already made(?)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

